# New arrival...Cuviers Dwarf Caiman :)



## ChopChop

Well here it is absolute Stunner...

5 pics to follow!!

Cheers Seb.


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## Razorscale

Seen this little girl in the flesh yesterday and has to be the best looking cuviers ive seen, its a lovely jet black, pictures really dont do this little stunner justice.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Looking very cool, long time in the waiting eh?

Plenty of updates if you dont mind.

:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13

awwww!


----------



## ChopChop

dont know if this link will work but...

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## zekee

Been following your progress for a while, well pleased for you bud. Looking great. Bet your made up!.


----------



## ChopChop

zekee said:


> Been following your progress for a while, well pleased for you bud. Looking great. Bet your made up!.


Im over the moon pal cheer. Ive fell in love razorscale is right mate them pics do her no justice shes amazing :flrt:


----------



## geckodelta

ChopChop said:


> Im over the moon pal cheer. Ive fell in love razorscale is right mate them pics do her no justice shes amazing :flrt:


She looks great mate! I've added you on Facebook! post lots of pics!


----------



## chrismisk

Looks great:mf_dribble: Think I reconise some of those people in the backround :lol2:


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

> Looks great:mf_dribble: Think I reconise some of those people in the backround :lol2:


Same here.


----------



## fangsy

I need to get my enclosure sorted ASAP and get another Caiman


----------



## nsn89

That's awesome mate!


----------



## Guest

Im not jelous at all honest, *£$^$ £(£&_ £&(_5


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop

Better picture of encloser...


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## Junior13reptilez

Very nice, how big do these get?


----------



## fangsy

they can get upto 6ft mate ..........

Like they say Seb , most expensive ornament you will own lol !


----------



## Junior13reptilez

fangsy said:


> they can get upto 6ft mate ..........
> 
> Like they say Seb , most expensive ornament you will own lol !


 Indeed, they are extremely cool. Wouldn't like to get in with one of them to clean out the tank:blush:


----------



## fangsy

Junior13reptilez said:


> Indeed, they are extremely cool. Wouldn't like to get in with one of them to clean out the tank:blush:


lol, its not that bad, I used to love it lol

They are more afraid of you , well ......... untill they get bigger anyway


----------



## ChopChop

fangsy said:


> lol, its not that bad, I used to love it lol
> 
> They are more afraid of you , well ......... untill they get bigger anyway


This is what I was trying to tell you before fangsy it doent seem to be afraid I havnt tried it yet but I bet I could just put my hand behind its head and grab it no problem. It's always under the decking in the day but if you lift it up so you can see it it doesnt panic I've had my hand quite close and it will just slowly move away. I was putting the decking back gently yesterday so I didn't scare it and it acutely swam out from the decking under water calm as anything while I still had hold of the decking? Obviously I'm not going to give it the oportunity to bite me but I was expecting it to be a bit more jumpy?


----------



## fangsy

lol, wait until you get your first nip ......

Not pleasent lol


----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## ChopChop




----------



## gav.b1984

ChopChop said:


> image


That's some picture that:2thumb:


----------



## SykeSnake

Very nice, setup looks well too. 

How much was the DWA in Oldham if you don't mind me asking?

Cheers


----------



## ChopChop

SykeSnake said:


> Very nice, setup looks well too.
> 
> How much was the DWA in Oldham if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Cheers


Not at all pal the licence was £237 + £335 vet fees.


----------



## SykeSnake

ChopChop said:


> Not at all pal the licence was £237 + £335 vet fees.


That's not to bad, cheers pal.


----------

